# Barnacles



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anybody keep barnacles?


----------



## oldoldman (Aug 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

I think barnacles need a very high amount of food particles in the water, and possibly high surging action. Which is why they are found on posts in the water, etc.


----------

